# Maxima rims a direct bolt on?



## herman (Mar 23, 2004)

Would a 16" 2001 OEM Maxima rim be a bolt on? Are even the bolts sitting on the 17" OEM Altima rims reusable? I checked a few places on the inet and it seems so. Just want to make sure...

thanks a billion

herman
2002 3.5SE Silver


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

They should fit fine, all the information you need to know about the Maxima wheel should be cast on the back of one of the spokes. The Altima SE wheels are 17" x 7" with a +45mm offset and 5 x 114.3 bolt pattern. And if by bolts you mean lug nuts, they will be fine.


----------



## herman (Mar 23, 2004)

Sounds good. I've got the the OEM 16x6.5" Maxima rims tho and going to use them for winters. I would not recmommend anyone to get the 17" maxima wheels. They are so heavy that they would hurt performance.


----------

